# The Interview With A Cruiser Project



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

I think I'm ready to announce the site on the big bad beast that is sailnet. As is tradition on this forum, I'm fully expecting this thread to quickly devolve into either an anchor style war, a discussion on which boat to buy, or a place to showcase your best photoshopping skills. (Also, because I know how humor can fail to translate here - I'M JOKING, I'M JOKING -  - but I'm not joking about the photoshop, feel free!)

The Interview With A Cruiser Project is a site with weekly interviews (10 questions - published on Mondays) with cruisers who have been cruising outside of their home country for more than two years.

We have 3 interviews on the site already and interviews in hand for publication through May 3rd with others in the works.

Three Sheets NW did a piece on the project that I think is a better description of what I'm doing and why than anything that I could write.

I've also posted a bit on the current status of the project on the main page and at the top of the main page is a description of the project, FAQ, the questions I'm using, and contact information.

Cheers, Livia


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Very cool site Livia. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## johnnyandjebus (Sep 15, 2009)

Livia

A most excellent idea, I will be visiting your site on a regular basis.

John


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks Copacabana and John.

I have 4 interviews already returned, formatted and scheduled to publish (one each Monday) and 10 others who have agreed to an interview and have the questions in hand. 

The most difficult part seems to be finding cruisers to ask who fit the criteria, even though I know there are so many out there. Once I ask most people seem happy to be involved. As per usual, if you know of anyone (or even just read their blog/site or know of them) that you would like me to ask, please do send their names my way.


----------



## Myata (Nov 16, 2009)

Very enjoyable, thanks. I'm looking forward to Monday.

Jim


----------



## utchuckd (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Nice site! Assume you've contacted SSCA? They'd be an excellent source of leads.


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

eryka said:


> Nice site! Assume you've contacted SSCA? They'd be an excellent source of leads.


Thanks utchuckd & Eryka. I did post it on SSCA's forum but I'm thinking I need to try a letter to members. Not much traffic from that forum.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Livia - are you looking for people who are currently out, or people who have been out for 2 years, even if they're back now? If the latter, I can pass your info to several of my friends.


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

Eryka - Anyone who has been out of their home country for more than 2 years, whether they are back now or still out. If you would pass along the site to your friends and then send me their email if they are interested, that would be excellent.

PS - today's interview is up!


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

I read the interviews and enjoyed them. There is no substitute for first hand information.


----------



## bb74 (Feb 11, 2009)

Livia said:


> Eryka - Anyone who has been out of their home country for more than 2 years, whether they are back now or still out. If you would pass along the site to your friends and then send me their email if they are interested, that would be excellent.
> 
> PS - today's interview is up!


Been out of my "home" country long enough I don't know what is "home" these days! Unfortunately, not on a boat...

Interesting project there. Q. Are you doing it because you've got too much time on your hands??


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 3, 2008)

Livia said:


> Eryka - Anyone who has been out of their home country for more than 2 years,


I can see how few people would meet that though I sure like the idea. Home always seem to drag one back, if not just for visits and details, then for sad family reasons. I guess some day, when we are very much older it will be possible but I'm in no rush to get there.

Still great idea, helps with the dreaming.


----------



## johnnyandjebus (Sep 15, 2009)

Livia

Someone you might consider contacting is Nick Jaffe. He has recently completed a partial circumnavigation on board a contessa 26. England to New York, cross country(towed) to San Francisco then on to Hawaii and home to Australia. I don't know him personally but have followed his journey via his website.

Bigoceans | Tiny Boat

John


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

bb74 said:


> Interesting project there. Q. Are you doing it because you've got too much time on your hands??


Close to the mark. I have plenty to do but as I told the interviewer at Three Sheets NW, I originally created the site while failing to sleep because my to do list was too long!


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

Architeuthis said:


> I can see how few people would meet that though I sure like the idea. Home always seem to drag one back, if not just for visits and details, then for sad family reasons.


Thanks.

If someone flew home for 2 weeks for a family emergency or holidays, that still seems to be "cruising outside of home country for 2 years" to me. I definitely don't want to be legalistic about it...it's just a guideline for me.

@ johnnyandjebus - I will contact him this week. Thanks!
@ wanderingstar - Thanks!

I created a "how you can help" page at the top bar today and tomorrow the next interview goes live.


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

johnnyandjebus said:


> Livia
> 
> Someone you might consider contacting is Nick Jaffe. He has recently completed a partial circumnavigation on board a contessa 26. England to New York, cross country(towed) to San Francisco then on to Hawaii and home to Australia. I don't know him personally but have followed his journey via his website.
> 
> ...


John - Nick is now May 17th's interview - thanks!

Also, we now have a discussion post open on the site.


----------



## utchuckd (Apr 4, 2010)

Still enjoying the interviews!

I really liked the answer to the trade goods question. I've never head of trade goods before, sounds interesting.


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks utchuckd - I've just opened a discussion post for readers to suggest follow up questions to the first 10 interviews and next week is an interview with Evans & Beth aboard Hawk.


----------



## thesnort (Jun 2, 2007)

Excellent website! and nice "bank of questions". I'm reading "Bumfuzzle" right now and enjoying the surprising answers.
BTW, nice choice in boats you have there yourself.


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks thesnort. Always looking for recommendations on people to interview (2 years or more out of home country whether their cruise is ongoing or finished), question recs and just general recs.

For example, I had a bunch of people asking for discussion opps but now that I posted them they aren't, shall we say, "lively". I'm thinking to give them one more cycle (I open discussion every 5th interview) and then kill that idea for now.


----------

